
No smoking,no tattoos,no bikinis: inside China’s war to ‘clean up’ the internet - riverton
https://www.scmp.com/tech/policy/article/3005252/no-smoking-no-tattoos-or-bikinis-inside-chinas-war-clean-internet
======
riverton
".. Which brings us back to the bikini question. The answer to that, it turns
out, is something AI is not yet very good at: context.

To an algorithm, a bikini is a bikini. But to a human, a bikini in different
settings can mean very different things. So, a bikini at a swimming pool with
children running about? Fine. Skimpy two-piece in a bedroom with soft,
romantic background music? Probably not. .."

Wonder if pure image-based learning can overcome this ?

